# W8 Under Pressure



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

How much boost could a stock W8 handle?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

who in their right mind would boost a W8?


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

My guess would be as much as any other VR-orientated engine variation. The heat is already border line in n/a form, so heat may be more of a problem then strength.
Never liked the long exhaust ports through the VR-head for boosting purposes...

I do like the idea though!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the idea is cool, but the engine he had the idea for, is complete junk appearently..

how come VR6 engines are so good, yet the W engines were soo crappy?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

10-12 to answer the question


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

jnesta21 said:


> 10-12 to answer the question


 based on what. ive been doing comparisons on similar engines for like 2 weeks now and cant find anything distinctively conclusive.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

dubhardallday said:


> based on what. ive been doing comparisons on similar engines for like 2 weeks now and cant find anything distinctively conclusive.


 WTF is similar to a W8 engine? ive never seen anything like it before, except for VR6s and W12's 

and 10 psi sounds reasonable.. 

you asked what a STOCK engine was capable of..


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Is there room to turbo one? Im guessing you would need to do 2 of them? 
And im no expert ant superchargers, but how would you supercharge a w8? 

I think it would be far cheaper to put a 2.7t out of a s4 into a passat.


----------



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

Glegor said:


> the idea is cool, but the engine he had the idea for, is complete junk appearently..
> 
> how come VR6 engines are so good, yet the W engines were soo crappy?


The only thing thats actually wrong with the W8 motor is the screens that go to the cam adjusters. It was a nice to reduce particles from getting to the cams but eventually they break apart and "can" damage the motor. Although its usually not a total loss if you get some one to shock treat the cam adjusters.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

mperew8 said:


> The only thing thats actually wrong with the W8 motor is the screens that go to the cam adjusters. It was a nice to reduce particles from getting to the cams but eventually they break apart and "can" damage the motor. Although its usually not a total loss if you get some one to shock treat the cam adjusters.


dont some of the V6s have chain tensioner issues too? well, most of them actually?


----------

